# 2012 Trek madone 5.2 seat post.



## Royboy24 (Aug 3, 2021)

Just a quick one here as I’m finding it really hard to get answers/results for any of this.

i purchased this lovely prancing horse second hand only to discover upon cleaning it up both seat posts i had been given had tiny cracks appearing with that seems to be over tightened seat post.
Has anyone had any experience in this or come across anything like it with the design by trek.

I have done a lot of reading from people complaining about the adjustment side of things with this design but no defect complaints, (could be a good sign).
Any information most welcome.
See pictures attached.
Thank you. Daniel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2019)

Hey there, just seeing your post now after returning from vacation. This design has been in use for over a decade, but I have yet to personally see cracks there. However, we do have replacement seat mast caps available that would fit your bike. This could have been over-tightened at some point which would have lead to the cracks, but from normal use, I wouldn't expect that to happen.


----------



## Royboy24 (Aug 3, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Hey there, just seeing your post now after returning from vacation. This design has been in use for over a decade, but I have yet to personally see cracks there. However, we do have replacement seat mast caps available that would fit your bike. This could have been over-tightened at some point which would have lead to the cracks, but from normal use, I wouldn't expect that to happen.





[email protected] said:


> Hey there, just seeing your post now after returning from vacation. This design has been in use for over a decade, but I have yet to personally see cracks there. However, we do have replacement seat mast caps available that would fit your bike. This could have been over-tightened at some point which would have lead to the cracks, but from normal use, I wouldn't expect that to happen.


Thanks for the reply Mitch.
this situation is a bit of a “buyer be aware” on my behalf, I certainly should have looked over it better before the purchase, in contrast the seller should have been more honest about it.
A new seat post is about $220. (Certainly not something I wanted to be spending extra on) 

He did give me 2 posts, one larger than the other. I cut the bigger one down eliminating the crack, re-cut the slot and fitted it on, all is well now. Saved $220 here. I’ll keep an eye on it over time if it starts to show signs of wear.
This one has certainly not been over tightened. The hole for the slot isn’t perfect but it’s doing the job. 
👌🏽


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2019)

I typically wouldn't recommend cutting, but we often cut carbon posts and handlebars down so in theory, this shouldn't be a problem for you and should last a long time! The cut looks good from what I can see - good thinking, just keep an eye on it should stress markings appear!


----------

